# Skil 543 new old stock 3/4 inch drill regrease?



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

I scored this old stock new 3/4 inch drill on eBay. It is model 543 made in 1976. Should I regrease gears? I collect drills but made use it with a 5.75 inch gardenauger.com post hole auger to drill holes in ground for fence posts. gardenauger.com is a neat web page.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sure not going to hurt it. I use wheel bearing grease.
Going to be a pain to have to run a cord (and it's got to be a heavy duty at least 12 gauge cord or it will burn out the motor) and that drill will have so much torqe that when you reliece the trigger it may not stop immediately so it may take you for a ride if it catches on a root.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

I have 2 tubs of Milwaukee grease. Type A and type E. The tech guy at Milwaukee said type B would work for the old skil but if I coildn't locate some then Type E grease I have would suffice!


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Sure not going to hurt it. I use wheel bearing grease.
> Going to be a pain to have to run a cord (and it's got to be a heavy duty at least 12 gauge cord or it will burn out the motor) and that drill will have so much torqe that when you reliece the trigger it may not stop immediately so it may take you for a ride if it catches on a root.


Yeah I have a Milwaukee 1663-20 spade handle 450rpm(115-450 speed dial) that I have drilled holes in the ground with, I used a 5" power planter auger to drill a 24" deep hole for my mailbox post. Yeah the big drills will take you for a ride when the catch on something. I spread my legs in a wide stance while drilling and let go of the trigger as soon as it wants to spin around on me.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Just came in mail. No wetness around gearbox. Sounds healthy running. Has a shaft that has a bar that goes into sllot on chuck and is secured by chuck screw!


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Disassembled and discovered grease was fine. It even stuck to my finger. To be safe I coated worm and gears w/ Valvoline synpower wheel bearing grease. Ran it and disassembled and coated again. Runs fine. In fact runs the same as before synpower grease.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

here's some pics: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160863101270?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------

